# WinCC flexible "Aktiviere Vorheriges Bild" ist problematisch bei Benutzerkonten



## flexible (4 Februar 2010)

*WinCC flexible "Aktiviere Vorheriges Bild" ist problematisch bei Benutzerkonten*

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier!

Ich habe jetzt so einige Zeit gegoogled, konnte aber keine Antwort auf meine Frage finden. Also habe ich mir gedacht, ich stelle sie einfach mal hier herein.

Ich habe heute eine Benutzerkonten-Verwaltung in WinCC flexible 2008 Sp1 eingerichtet. Alles funktioniert so, wie es sein soll - auf den ersten Blick. Jetzt das Problem:

Wenn ich als Admin eingeloggt bin und mich das System nach z.B. 5min automatisch auslogged, kann die nächste Person mit der Taste "Aktiviere Vorheriges Bild" (habe ich auf jeder Seite) unter Umständen ungefragt in geschützte Bereiche gelangen.

Was kann ich dagegen tun? Gibt es ein Script, welches die Liste der Vorherigen Bilder beim ausloggen löscht?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
vielleicht ist besser du schmeißt die flex bildnavi über Bord
und machst die nach alter Väter Sitte selber. 
Bild Links, Bild Rechts sollte kein problemm sein, bei jeden
Bildaufruf schreibst du dann die Nr des aufgerufenen Bild in
einer Variablen. So kannst du mit der Taste vorheriges Bild 
über diese Variable in das vorherige Bild, dazu brauchst du 
die Funktion "Bildaufruf mit Nr". 
Beim benutzerwechsel kannst diese variabel auf einen defienirten
Wert setzen. 

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Sinix (5 Februar 2010)

die Funktion "Aktiviere voriges Bild" ist meiner Meinung nach nur für die unterste Ebene geeignet, das heisst, wenn aus diesem Bild außer "zurück" nicht weiter verzweigt werden kann. Den Sprung in solch ein Bild wird dann per Benutzterverwaltung freigegeben. So kann nie ein unberechtigter user in wichtige Einstellungen gelangen. Ich stimme _Helmut_von_der_Reperatur_ zu, dass es wohl besser ist manuell die Verknüpfungen anzulegen.


----------



## xhasx (5 Februar 2010)

Gut und billig 

Aufgabenplaner -> Ereignis Benutzerwechsel -> MeinScript aufrufen...

MeinScript
Den Benutzer pruefen - ist er unbekannt oeffne dein "Grundbild"....


----------



## flexible (5 Februar 2010)

Erst einmal Danke für die Antworten!

Die Bildnavigation "nach alter Väterlicher Sitte" ist bestimmt eine Lösung, ich vermute aber, dass man dann nur noch ein Bild zurückrudern kann.

Besser gefällt mir da die Idee mit dem Script. 
"LeseBenutzername", wenn in der Variable nichts steht, dann springe auf die Übersichtsseite (einmalig).

Hört sich einfach an, ich bin aber kein Scriptkünstler. Ich mach mich jetzt mal an die Arbeit. Sollte jemandem das Script recht einfach von der Hand gehen, wäre ich dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## xhasx (5 Februar 2010)

Da brauchst du kein Kuenstler zu sein...
Du solltest dich halt fuer eine der zwei Bedingungen entscheiden...



```
' Interne Variablen
Dim UserName, GruppenNummer
 
' User Name und Gruppen Nummer auslesen
GetUserName UserName
GetGroupNumber GruppenNummer
 
' Abfrage GroupNumber
If (GruppenNummer <= 0) Then
 ActivateScreen "DeinBild", 0
End If
 
' Abfrage UserName
If (UserName = "") Then
 ActivateScreen "DeinBild", 0
End If
```


----------



## flexible (5 Februar 2010)

Danke, probiere ich sofort aus!


----------



## flexible (5 Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank, funktioniert perfekt!


----------

